# Sheryl Crow and global warming



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

For any of you young fellows with fantasies about Sheryl Crow when she sings her song are you strong enough to be my man. Give her a resounding no. I certainly wouldn't be strong enough -- of stomach.

One of Sheryl Crow's proposals -- YuuuuuuK.


> I propose a limitation be put on how many squares of toilet paper can be used in any one sitting. Now, I don't want to rob any law-abiding American of his or her God-given rights, but I think we are an industrious enough people that we can make it work with only one square per restroom visit, except, of course, on those pesky occasions where 2 to 3 could be required.


There is one thing the world will never see a shortage of --- idiots.



> Crow (4/19): I also like the idea of not using paper napkins, which happen to be made from virgin wood and represent the height of wastefulness. I have designed a clothing line that has what's called a "dining sleeve." The sleeve is detachable and can be replaced with another "dining sleeve," after usage. The design will offer the "diner" the convenience of wiping his mouth on his sleeve rather than throwing out yet another barely used paper product. I think this idea could also translate quite well to those suffering with an annoying head cold.


Oh boy snotty sleeves.



> Crow (4/19): This next idea I have been saving but I will share it with you if you promise not to steal it. It is my latest, very exciting idea for creating incentive for us all to minimize our own personal carbon footprints. It's a reality show. (I feel pretty certain NO ONE has thought of this yet!) Here is the premise: the contest consists of 10 people who are competing for the top spot as the person who lives the "greenest" life. This will be reflected in the contestant's home, his business, and his own personal living style. The winner of this challenging, prestigious, contest would receive what??. . . . a recording contract!!!!!


Do you really think ABC, CBS, NBC, Fox or anyone else will trample each other trying to get this one on?


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

You need to get a life. This is garbage for the Natiional Enquirer!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

DJRooster said:


> You need to get a life. This is garbage for the Natiional Enquirer!


Rooster, Rooster, Rooster, you would like people to think that, but you are misleading them. Why would you do that? There are many other stories on this, have you not been listening to the news. It's not breaking news, but my purpose was to showcase the foolishness of the left.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070422/ap_ ... ing_rove_3

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/6583067.stm

You might also want to check the Washington Post, the New York Times and other papers comparable to the National Enquirer. I don't read the National Enquirer Rooster, so I am not as familiar with it as you. Perhaps you could include their story about this. You do have something substantial to contribute right? :roll:


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

It only goes into the Nat. Enquirer if it aint true. This is true. this wacked out girl is so afraid of Al Gore's ideas on global warming thats shes already givin up her own sanitary requirements, and wants to pass them on to the rest of the world.

Sounds like a great idea. Lets all give up hygiene, smell really bad, and increase our risks of sickness and infection so we dont use as much toilet paper.

No thanks, I prefer to wipe my *** till its clean, not pass over it once for show.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Rooster, here I'll help you.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/co ... 00353.html

She talks about carbon footprints. Looks like she has some big prints to fill.



> Sheryl Crow Backstage wish list: 3 tractor trailers, 4 buses, and 6 cars...


http://www.thesmokinggun.com/backstaget ... crow1.html


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

I don't know, is it supposed to OK if your a hot entertainer and have dingleberries too?? :roll:


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

*HIS ... HIS ... Did I read that correctly ... HIS*

Is Ms. Crow implying *SHE I repeat SHE * should not be obligated to use her sleeve ... as I recall Lance's sleeves are no longer availble to her.

She neeeds to go "soak up the sun"

Infact ... here is the entire Chorus

Im gonna soak up the sun
Im gonna tell everyone
To lighten up (Im gonna tell em that)
Ive got no one to blame
For every time I feel lame
Im looking up
Im gonna soak up the sun
Im gonna soak up the sun


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Ya know, I been thinkin about this more than I should, but as a plumber, I cant help it. I think Ms Crow has spent one too many nights binged out that shes taken to using the kitchen sink (or even a chair) as a toilet. And as she was sitting there, she musta looked at the huge wad of crumpled paper towels in her hand and said "Gee, these are huge, I can use just one!"

Housekeeping cleans up the mess before she wakes up at 3pm, so all is well.

There it is folks, if you crap in the sink, use 1, I repeat 1, papertowel, and make sure house keeping uses washable towels to clean up after you. Badda bing, you to can be a productive environmentalist.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Now we know what Billy does with those label's from his bottles of bud!! :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> Now we know what Billy does with those label's from his bottles of bud!!


I laughed outloud in my office when I read that, very funny! :beer:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I was hopeing someone would get that joke!! :beer:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Bush wants EPA action on greenhouse gasses
In response to Supreme Court ruling, president directs agencies to come up with plan to reduce carbon dioxide emissions.
By Steve Hargreaves, CNNMoney.com staff writer
May 14 2007: 3:33 PM EDT

NEW YORK (CNNMoney.com) -- President Bush said Tuesday he is directing the Environmental Protection Agency, and the departments of energy, transportation and agriculture, to develop steps to reduce greenhouse gas emissions by 2008, but failed to call for a specific increase in fuel efficiency standards.

He said the directive came in response to a Supreme Court ruling last month saying the EPA has the authority to regulate greenhouse gas emissions, including carbon dioxide, from the transportation sector.

The EPA has previously refused to regulate carbon dioxide emissions arguing that it did not have the authority to do so.

Twelve states and several environmental organizations had sued the EPA for failing to act on the issue.

Bush said the EPA's plan should center around his State of the Union proposal to replace 20 percent of the nation's gasoline use with alternative fuels over the next 10 years.

Bush said during his Monday press conference from the White House Rose Garden that fuel efficiency will also be part of this plan, although he stopped short of calling for specific increases in fuel efficiency standards.

"When it comes to the environment and energy, the American people expect common sense, and they expect action," he said.

In a press conference after Bush's announcement, heads of the four agencies said a draft of proposals should be available by the fall, with some becoming law by the end of 2008.

"We know that emissions contribute to climate change and this is a serious issue," said EPA Administrator Steve Johnson. "The Bush administration is taking the first steps to regulate green house gas emissions from cars."

But specifics on what might be called for were in short supply, and the cabinet heads ducked repeated questions from reporters as to whether auto fuel efficiency standards would be raised.

Last week a Senate committee approved a bill raising Corporate Average Fuel Economy (CAFE) standards to 35 miles per gallon by 2020 from the current 27.5 miles per gallon, with a 4 percent increase every year after 2020.

The auto industry lobbied hard against the bill, claiming it would be too expensive. Environmentalists said it isn't strict enough because it allows the mandates to be lifted they do prove too pricey.

But with the Democrats in control of Congress while energy issues and global warming are in the public spotlight, most experts see some type of increase in fuel efficiency standards in the future.

CAFE standards have remained basically unchanged for over two decades and some say raising them is a key component in cutting gasoline demand, possibly bringing down record high gas prices. 

Looks like Al Gore isn't the only one who believes man does have an impact on global warming.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

She may be a weirdo but she still has a nice a$$! :rock:

Minus the dingleberries.... :-?


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I agree with the nice butt!


----------

